# PR-650 Bird Nesting Issues



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 

Hoping for a slight bit of help.

One of the pr-650e's seems to have developed a small issue at the start of each anchor stitch it seems to miss the under bobbin for about 1 to 3 stitches then it will catch and run fine. 
The issue this causes is a pretty bad birds nest at each starting point, not a massive deal for a long or spread out single run but with multiple stops its a real mess.

I have done all the basic maintenance and removed the front assembly to make sure all everything is clean and oiled, I've re threaded everything and checked and cleaned all of the tension disks and new needles. I've played with the bobbin tension and I feel like I've done everything right down to making micro adjustments on the timing the only thing I think is left is to buy a new bobbin case although its still as new.

Has anybody had a similar problem? was it the bobbin case or did something else cause it? 

Any help is appreciated, I will purchase a new bobbin case today anyway although I've tried each of the bobbin cases from the other pr-650 I'm reluctant to muck about with the little screw adjustments as they are running smooth.

Machine has clocked about 240 working hours so still a baby although out of original warranty the company just wants it back to have a look for me and sending one of these t Manchester from Norfolk via courier is going to be a no.


Thanks !


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

On the Tajima I run thats caused usually by the bobbin tension being to tight


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks, ive had a play wiht the bobbin tensions and just not getting anything positive from it


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

Drop testing?


----------



## Bordadero (Oct 29, 2014)

Pity I didn't read this post before-I was in King's Lynn today! 
Birdnesting is most commonly caused by loose upper thread tension or inferior digitising with a lot of small stitch data. Be sure the needle is in good condition of course. Can also be caused by a damaged thread holding plate*, or the hook stopper being set too close in. 
*it's a little metal plate which sits underneath the two cutters. Can run OK without it.


----------



## brembroidery (Aug 30, 2014)

On our pr-1000 it was a loose screw on the rotary hook that let it move back slightly easy to adjust and reset timing never had a problem after that


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

It could be a few things. Tension is to tight on the bobbin or hook timing. Sounds more like hook timing


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi


Just to follow up and provide an answer to the problem! 

I had admitted defeat trying to get this sorted and I literally had tried everything, tensions etc and I perfectly timed the machine about 5 times but no progress.

Long story short I had one last attempt when I found out to get it collected by my dealer and serviced was going to be £700 all in (£300 Courier) and £495 service + Repair.
Frustrated I stripped the machine down and inspected every part as I went, upon removing the hook assembly and giving it a good going over I noticed a small nick which must have been a needle strike. Now this nick was tiny but you can feel it with your thumb nail and made sense why the bobbin was breaking and resulting in heavy nesting.
So after a bit of googlery It was apparent I had sand this out. Armed with 600 grit sandpaper I spent a good 20 minutes making this this smooth, put everything back together and as if by magic it was working perfectly just needed a tiny adjustment on the timing to get rid of some dropped stitches! 

So to summarise, the smallest of things can throw the whole machine out!


----------

